# Valve spring question



## Funforfree33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to use these springs http://techtonicstuning.com/main/in...ct_info&cPath=2_13_61_484_340&products_id=781 with there mild race cam on my vr6 can I use stock valves or do I have to upgrade them?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

generally you don't need to replace the valve too, unless specified for the spring and cam combo.
Check the requirements for the cam.
New valves are usually required when you either want more air flow, lighter valve train to rev higher and quicker, and when changing lifter type for very high lift cams (aka going solid lifter)


----------



## Funforfree33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you very much for the info.


----------

